
Quora responds to influx of new users with tech & process changes - geekfactor
http://www.quora.com/Charlie-Cheever/Quora-product/Scaling-Up
======
jdp23
It's a real challenge for Quora. Introducing some kind of automated ranking
system seems like a natural way forward, but Unless Quora’s really careful, on
most of these systems, longer-term users generally are “higher quality”: they
have more posts, more upvotes, more followers, more experience knowing how to
do well on the quality metrics, etc. So Quora’s current techie male base
starts with a huge advantage, which will make it hard for them to expand into
other areas. On the other hand if you don’t give the current base an
advantage, they’ll be justifiably bummed. A tricky situation.

